# Does anyone know how to fit Dewalt saw back in its case?



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Does anyone know the trick to getting a Dewalt circular saw case to close with the saw in it?

I need to prepare this saw for shipping and I am having a time getting it to fit in it's original case:

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC390...&qid=1489700511&sr=1-1&keywords=DEWALT+DC390K


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that you, Cletus?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Try calling dewalt help


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It's one of the great mysteries of science, but it's not just DeWalt. The only hint I can offer is make sure the shoe is set for the deepest cut.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... My ole standby is get a Bigger Hammer,....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone that would have thought to make a video of all the tools with this scenario would most likely have been a millionaire by now at only a buck a pop.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Go visit a Home Depot. Open up a case and have a look.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Probably need to remove the battery.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

jlhaslip said:


> Go visit a Home Depot. Open up a case and have a look.


They are wrapped in cardboard and zip tied.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Get Twanda to sit on the top?


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

RRH said:


> Get Twanda to sit on the top?


I'll settle for your Mom.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

tripower said:


> I'll settle for your Mom.


Sorry nothing personal. Did not realize that was your wife's name.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

lenaitch said:


> It's one of the great mysteries of science, but it's not just DeWalt. The only hint I can offer is make sure the shoe is set for the deepest cut.


It actually needs to be set for the shallowest cut but thanks for the idea. Fixed.


----------



## Abraxsmith383400 (Dec 27, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> It's one of the great mysteries of science, but it's not just DeWalt. The only hint I can offer is make sure the shoe is set for the deepest cut.





tripower said:


> It actually needs to be set for the shallowest cut but thanks for the idea. Fixed.


Yeah I just cut that plastic piece out problem solved ef Dewalt.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

tripower said:


> It actually needs to be set for the shallowest cut but thanks for the idea. Fixed.


Really? That sounds backwards. Battery in or out?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

5 year old thread.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> 5 year old thread.


yeah, butt, Twanda and/or someone's mom, did she actually help ? 🤣


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> 5 year old thread.


I may be old but I’m slow. 
I sure wish there was a way to lock old threads.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

old thread, so at this point, ideally this was solved long ago. But it's useful to have on here anyway as people do end up with the same problems.

My answer would have been - and remains for others in the future - to try to go to a search engine or YouTube and type in the model number along with the word "unboxing" A lot of times, people do these unboxing videos, which usually I find a complete waste until fast forwarding to the actual tool review. Here, in this case, (pun intended), for the first time it seems there's maybe a sensible reason to watch that part since - ideally - you'll get a view of how the original parts were in the case.


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

tripower said:


> Does anyone know the trick to getting a Dewalt circular saw case to close with the saw in it?
> 
> I need to prepare this saw for shipping and I am having a time getting it to fit in it's original case:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC390...&qid=1489700511&sr=1-1&keywords=DEWALT+DC390K


Next time get a Makita, then you will not have that problem.


----------

